# Glass top or not,,,how's your light mounted



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

I just got my 48" JBJ light. I ordered it with the flip up stand's. I thought the stand's were so cool in the store. But when I put it on my tank and turned it on, I don't like the stand's at all. It look's great if you're standing, but if you're sitting down, all you see is the bright light's in the gap between the tank and light. It's really distracting.

It look's much better with out the stand's, but I'm afraid of too much heat building up if I use the glass top. I would still leave the top off, but I'm afraid the light will fall in. It's not real stable in that situation.

So, what have you guy's done. Thank's.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the lights lower, close to the water and I also prefer a tight-fitting lid. I never needed to top-off to replace evaporation, even in hot weather. If you get the lights close you really need some sort of cover to keep the water out of the electronics. Even if the fish don't jump, they can splash, and the condensation around electrical fittings is a bad story waiting to be written.

I use a lexan cover that I had a glass store cut for me. It isn't breakable, can be cut in any shape, transmits light better than glass, and is very light. The downside is that it can be scratched and ammonia (windex) would glaze it.

If you have something enclosed you'll also be better off with a fan to keep it cool. Just my $0.05.


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> If you have something enclosed you'll also be better off with a fan to keep it cool. Just my $0.05.


Just to clarify. The light I have is an enclosed unit with 3 fan's. It's not a retro-fit deal. You're not talking about another fan between the light and tank, since I'll have it so close are you.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

I recently switched over to lights on legs with an open top. Even though I lose more water to evaporation, I think it looks much better. However, I think this is a purely aesthetic. If you prefer it with a closed top, I would do that.

-Adam


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

Well Adam, I would *prefer* the open top with the stand's. How ever. The light blind's me, so that aint happenin.:mmph:


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

For what it's worth, when I first tried open top with a similar lighting setup (Arcadia) I had the same issue with the bright light blinding me...

After a week or two I no longer noticed it and wouldn't go back to closed top unless I specifically had fauna that like to jump.

So maybe give it a week or two and then see if you're still bothered by it?


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I have the same setup using the legs and open top. You get used to the light. I will never go back to a glass top. When I tried it I did not go in to remove little things like dead leaves near as often as I do with the open top. I like it.


----------



## tazgan (Jan 30, 2006)

I have removed my glass lid on my 90 gal tank but have a Sedona Series stand and canopy so my light in closed in yet no light escaping to obstruct your veiwing pleasure


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use the Coralife fixtures with legs and I don't see a problem with light between the gaps. I do have my shrimp tank with a glass top with the fixture laying directly on top of the glass, so far I've had no problems with heat buildup.


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't mean for this to sound sarcastic, it's not. But, why do you guy's take the glass off. Just for look's, or what's the reason. Thank's.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

There are two main reasons I would remove the glass top on any high light planted tank. 
1. The glass blocks at least a portion of the light, or least reduces the intensity that drives it to the bottom of the tank. Especially if its dirty.
2. I hate cleaning the darn things. Its just another maintenance chore I choose to avoid. 

Minor reasons:
1. I never seen a significant difference in evaporation rate or tank temp with or without a glass top. But, I have also never had a real tight fitting top that went all the way to the back. 
2. I like the reflections on the ceiling from my MH tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Cal said:


> I don't mean for this to sound sarcastic, it's not. But, why do you guy's take the glass off. Just for look's, or what's the reason. Thank's.


I like open top tanks because the ease of maintenance within the tank and it allows the plants to grow out, which can look really nice; more so if they flower.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I just recently took the glass tops off of 2 of my tanks and I like the fact that I don't have to clean a glass top every water change. Granted, I have to top off my tanks every couple of days but that to me is easier than cleaning the hard water deposits on my glass tops. Plus, I know that I am getting a little more light to the plants.

Mike


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I prefer open tops but when i first switched to an open top I hated being blinded when i was sitting next to the tank. (lazy boy is right in between 2 tanks ) So i made some sheilds for the side of the fixture. I used some rubber type material, not exactly sure what it was from (found it in the garage) but it was thick and plyable...perfect! 
I cut it to length and on the side of my coralife aqualight there are 2 screws. I took those screws out poked them through my new rubber sheilds and then screwed them back in to hold the new sheilds on and they have been working perfectly ever since. If i ever need to get to the tank from the side they just flip right up.
I also made a sheild for the front of the fixture that is see through but tinted...if anyone is familiar with welding curtains I made it out of that. I hung it from the grills on the fans on top of the fixture and it just hangs over the front of the light stopping at the trim of the tank. 
So basically i have an open top but it is all enclosed to keep the light from floding the room and blinding me or glaring of my TV. I can still see through the front even with the sheild hanging down, its just tinted. and if i need to get into the tank it just filps up and rests on top of the light untill im done.

It works great for me...and since everythign is black it just blends right in like it was made for it.


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

I was thinking of some type of sheild. Just a guess here, but did you get the welding curtain at say,,,maybe a welding supply place. Would you happen to have a pic. Thank's.


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

I started out with a glass top but removed it rather quickly. I didnt care to clean it nor did I care how the divider of the glass top obstructed my lighting.
Good luck in your choice.


river


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I love open top because it allows me an even greater freedom in aquascaping. I can use driftwoods that extend out of the surface. The moss can then be used to accent points here and there near and above the water. The only drawback is invariably some fish or shrimps will jump out.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmmmm. I never really considered an open-top tank, but it sounds like it's almost 'the norm' here. I have a tight cover for 2 reasons:

I don't like loosing fish to unauthorized exploration.
I have a 2 year old. He feeds peanut butter sandwiches to the DVD player. I can't even imagine what he'd put in the fish tank.


----------

